

Architects of C.I.A. Interrogation Drew on Psychology to Induce ‘Helplessness’ - davesque
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/11/health/architects-of-cia-interrogation-drew-on-psychology-to-induce-helplessness.html

======
webnrrd2k
The psychologists who were involved in this program should, at a minimum, have
their licenses revoked.

I am so shocked and disappointed about this interrogation program that I'm
still not sure how to express it.

~~~
rasz_pl
1 officially those people dont exist, they are REDACTED contractors

2 is would really hurt their $80mil backed retirement plans in Florida , Im
sure of that ...

------
davesque
I just...wow...I don't even know how to begin to say how wrong this feels.

------
gaius
Also see
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pit_of_despair](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pit_of_despair)

